# Recent findings



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Fished bob Sikes on 2-9-14. Arrived at around 11pm and stayed until about 3:30am. Top water frozen finger mullet and live 2-3in. pinfish didn't work. 2-3 inch live pinfish and frozen shrimp on the bottom produced several runs. One run was a soft mouth critter that pulled hard but came off the hook after about 2 minutes of a fight (I assume a big spec). Another was running straight out like a shark. After that it was nothing but reds a few times. One loss with hook still intact, second a strong breakoff, and 3rd was a bull with somebodies tackle all in that fat bitch. I cut off the line left in the hog as close to the circle hook as I could. That's after I got my J hook out after making her bleed. Lowered her down in the net and she swam off strong trying to take my net with her. Mono line cut out was approx. 80lb test. Sure didn't slow the hard runs toward the pylons! That's a size 13 by the hog. Was lots of fun!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice one Smarty! Guess I gotta get out there again.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice fish! Its been a while since I've been ju st glad to see they are still there. I've caught quite a few with tackle in their mouth and I had this one probably 44 inch red with about 8 leaders and hooks in its mouth. That fish was the one that got away from quite a few people!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Where'd you find the pinfish


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Flguy32514 said:


> Where'd you find the pinfish


About in 15-20ft of water half way down the bridge. A school of them were hanging around a pylon. Was very surprised that nothing hit the white trout or the finger mullet though. Gonna give it another try tonight! :yes:


----------

